
Why &#34;Me Too&#34; Startups are NOT Always a Mistake - danielha
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1173/Why-Me-Too-Startups-Are-Not-Always-A-Mistake.aspx
======
danielha
I posted this article to extend on another one that was posted ("Forget VC
Money, Fund Yourself").

It's important to remember that a seemingly "me-too" site must drastically
improve on the execution and implementation on an existing idea if it's to
take on an established giant.

Or have better marketing. ;)

